# When Does a Game Make You NERVOUS?



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

We've had those moments. A tense part in a game when your hands start sweating. But let's get specific. What particular moments get youat the edge of your set during play?

For the longest time, I never had an issue with Sonic Adventure's camera. This was before I began speed running. There's a point in Speed Highway when I need to skip a portion of the stage to shave about...8 seconds. Well, this point is basically a leap of faith. This is because it's off the intended game path so the camera is following THAT path rather than the detour Sonic is taking. I can't see Sonic for this brief second so I won't know if I landed where I want.

Other things will be when I'm trying to skip dungeons in OoT. Sooooo many times I've fucked up in Spirit Temple and got stuck in the ceiling forcing me to restart the game.

Fighting my friend in Brawl (he would compete at Apex...yeah)

And then Hibachi. I've posted this boss enough so no explanation needed. But if I had to say anything, it's when a game demands my top play.

I know you've all got some tense moments. And horror moments count too.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 9, 2013)

When you're playing a nuzlocke and your Pokemon is about to take a powerful move. Similar to the HP dropping really quickly and stopping in the red zone. D:


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 9, 2013)

oh my god let's see
when i cannot get the goddamn hylian shield in skyward sword because you have to win and not buy it UGH

or that moment when you think the character is bout to die. tense shit, yo.


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2013)

When im being chased by something terrible and have run out of sprint.
Or, when you get a call from a restricted number in gtao telling you there's a $9000 bounty on your head and you have 1 minute to get your shit and gtfo or else


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Misomie said:


> When you're playing a nuzlocke and your Pokemon is about to take a powerful move. Similar to the HP dropping really quickly and stopping in the red zone. D:



You gun eat dat Hammer Arm.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 10, 2013)

Anytime I'm playing *Bioshock* *Infinite*, that game is great at the "prepare to get smacked" mechanic.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Every second of any bullet hell games. 
Intense shit.


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't get nervous i just get rushes from playing games. Plutonia is a good game for getting in the zone


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2013)

Playing Metroid Fusion and having to flee the SA-X. When you escaped, you honestly felt like you were safe from an incredible danger.


----------



## Icky (Oct 10, 2013)

Misomie said:


> When you're playing a nuzlocke and your Pokemon is about to take a powerful move. Similar to the HP dropping really quickly and stopping in the red zone. D:



Ohmygod, this. Worst tension ever. :c


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

You keep dying at the same spot, over and over and over...
Then suddenly, one time, you get past that spot.
Makes me nervous every time, 'cause I know I'm totally gonna slip at the next obstacle.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 10, 2013)

Whenever I play my brother, I get very tense. No matter what game it is. He's very good and catches on fast so I have to think of mind games to throw him off constantly.

Other than that, whenever I solo quest in an MMO and get in some deep ish I get nervous and tense. When I used to play WoW and was getting into the higher level areas, I found myself constantly shooting spells because the monsters would respawn so quickly. It helped me get better, but it definitely had me on edge. And don't get me started on instances...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 10, 2013)

Games highly dependent upon stealth like Tenchu


----------



## Percy (Oct 10, 2013)

Games that require extreme amounts of precision.

Also, when I'm playing rhythm games and am about to get a full combo on a song, I get really nervous, hoping I don't fuck up.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You keep dying at the same spot, over and over and over...
> Then suddenly, one time, you get past that spot.
> Makes me nervous every time, 'cause I know I'm totally gonna slip at the next obstacle.





Percy said:


> Also, when I'm playing rhythm games and am about to get a full combo on a song, I get really nervous, hoping I don't fuck up.



These. The first one holds especially true for me with *N+*. Damn rocket turrets...

Also any really close, down-to-the-wire match in a competitive multiplayer game (especially *Halo*)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 10, 2013)

Being the last man standing on Killing Floor

fuck that


----------



## Fernin (Oct 10, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Playing Metroid Fusion and having to flee the SA-X. When you escaped, you honestly felt like you were safe from an incredible danger.



Just played through Fusion again a couple weeks ago. X3 Snuck past the bitch, every time. =0

As for me, heights. Any game with heights. Bonus points if it has crappy slidy controls.


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

"EVA? EVA!"

"...here, Snake..."

Voice acting. T_T


----------



## Fernin (Oct 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> "EVA? EVA!"
> 
> "...here, Snake..."
> 
> Voice acting. T_T




Voice acting is only an issue if someone else is there to hear it. X3 My husband is particularly bad about this, as he'll make fun of ANYTHING, and in the process ruin my mood to play whatever the game is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 10, 2013)

When I just finished a super annoying part of the game, didn't reach a checkpoint yet and would have to do it all over again if I died XP


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Voice acting is only an issue if someone else is there to hear it. X3 My husband is particularly bad about this, as he'll make fun of ANYTHING, and in the process ruin my mood to play whatever the game is.



Heh, sure, bad voice acting can be incredibly nerve-racking 'cos it can be just totally embarrassing. Just Cause 2 is a supreme example of this, it's like a bad spy movie. >_<

But good voice acting, in a dramatic scene - sure, that can be embarrassing too, but it can also be terrifying.

In the moment I was quoting, rain and thunder lashes down against an injured character, scraping through mud looking for his sidekick - a character who's always been strong enough or lucky enough to come out of anything with a wan smile. But there's this sudden, little, small, grating lilt and a sense of weakness in her voice that is absolutely devastating. If anything makes you nervous, it's not just the moment Snake discovers the bad state that EVA is in, it's the moments just before, too. :c


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

Games make me nervous when they arouse me such as recently the seen in GRAND THEFT UTO V  when the man was about to be sodomised with a torch by a NSS officer. I'm just jesting that's a lie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Games highly dependent upon stealth like Tenchu



Stealth gets me tense too. Ever play Dishonored?


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Stealth gets me tense too. Ever play Dishonored?


Ironically, in dishonored I said fuck stealth and slayed fucking everything. Pistol to the face bitch!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> Ironically, in dishonored I said fuck stealth and slayed fucking everything. Pistol to the face bitch!



That pistol was worthless. Dunno how you did it.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That pistol was worthless. Dunno how you did it.


I used my sword. 
Pistol was for the 'badass' effect.

And you have to ambush. Straight on rushes don't work at all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Stealth gets me tense too. Ever play Dishonored?



I have not, most of the games I get are usually years old and under 20 bucks. I'm actually behind because I'll get them in clusters when there are good deals and can't play them all due to my schedule


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 10, 2013)

Competitive sim racing... Holy shit... I need to get back into it sometime.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I have not, most of the games I get are usually years old and under 20 bucks. I'm actually behind because I'll get them in clusters when there are good deals and can't play them all due to my schedule



That's fine. Priorities take charge.

Dishonored is already $30 and pretty low in technical demand so you may be able to get your hands on the PC version sooner than you'd think if you have an interest. Pretty brain teasing tense stealth...if you aren't belligerent like Wither and TAKE that route. >:c


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 10, 2013)

Early platformers made me nervous as hell when was a kid. Specially when you were trying the time the extra lives trick with the Koopa shell in Super Mario brothers, or slide tricks.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 10, 2013)

Off the top of my head..
When I realise I am close to defeating a big or difficult boss on a game. Sometimes I also feel the pressure when playing against friends on Team Fortress 2's Mge mod.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

That's when a game makes me nervous.

BETCHA CAN'T GUESS WHO WROTE THAT CORNY POST!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Early platformers made me nervous as hell when was a kid. Specially when you were trying the time the extra lives trick with the Koopa shell in Super Mario brothers, or slide tricks.



Mario Bros 3 was the hardest Nintendo game I've ever played. But remember Tubular in Mario World? ROFL



Saliva said:


> That's when a game makes me nervous.
> 
> BETCHA CAN'T GUESS WHO WROTE THAT CORNY POST!



...SirRob? I would have never guessed.


----------



## Saga (Oct 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Being the last man standing on Killing Floor
> 
> fuck that


Being the last one alive when I used to play S&D in call of duty because im a huge faggot
Especially when you actually start clutching it


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 10, 2013)

That fucking dog when playing the first Resident Evil.


----------



## Recel (Oct 10, 2013)

IL-2 Sturmovik mass dog fights.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

...

Shiftboost practice. F-Zero GX. e-e

It's a manner of quickly falling off and landing on the same piece of track before completely going over the edge. Exactly what it sounds like. It's a zig zag motion. If you're timing is a 10th of a second off and you aren't at the right speed, the punishment for trying it in a grand prix or story is death. Instantly.

The trick is to do it 3 times in 2 seconds to jack yourself up from maybe 945 to 2800 kp/h.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 10, 2013)

anytime in a fighting game where the other person is near dead but not quite dead yet and in a nuetral position.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> anytime in a fighting game where the other person is near dead but not quite dead yet and in a nuetral position.



*"FINISH HIM"*

Ehhh... but do I have to touch him?


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 10, 2013)

A game like Last of Us where there's casually this moment of repose and calamity and all of sudden "HEY THERE'S AN ENEMY". And then you have this blood-rushing shootout when you were JUST travelling peacefully down a road.

That stuff makes my heart pound, man. >_<''


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 10, 2013)

Saga said:


> When im being chased by something terrible and have run out of sprint.
> Or, when you get a call from a restricted number in gtao telling you there's a $9000 bounty on your head and you have 1 minute to get your shit and gtfo or else


Bad sportsmanship?

Stealth gets me going as well.
Also trying to avoid overwhelming forces while doing shit in games with leveling systems.


----------



## MusclePower (Oct 10, 2013)

When playing a hard game, right before a definitive part.

 For example, trying to get the invincible cheat on golden eye, say I finally have the decoder from dr. asshat, and I'm trying to get the mines to blow up the thanks, making sure none go to waste, or else I have to shoot them, and take longer, which exposes me.

When I was a kid I would start shaking a little bit at that part. BUT I liked doing it so much I would start new games just so I could get the cheat again.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 10, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> anytime in a fighting game where the other person is near dead but not quite dead yet and in a nuetral position.



Waiting for the wake up attack. >:3 "You've only got a sliver left too...so come here....."


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone else play Need For Speed: Most Wanted on the PS2?


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 11, 2013)

I always get nervous when I don't get enough completions on Madden 12. I always look at the stats after the game and if my completion percentage under 50 I'm like FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!! I saw my completion percentage as 27% one time and I got so stressed out I hallucinated. But I have to admit being the chiefs and passing with Matt Cassel doesn't help. :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 11, 2013)

When you get a really high score/combo in a musical game. You know you gonna fuck up bad soon.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> When you get a really high score/combo in a musical game. You know you gonna fuck up bad soon.


OMG Guitar Hero, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Terrible flashbacks of ten year old me jamming it out on Mario DDR. Or Osu!.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Your first time seeing the Arch-vile in Doom II.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 15, 2013)

That Lady "encouraging" you in Super Hexagon.

*EXCELLENT!*


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> When you get a really high score/combo in a musical game. You know you gonna fuck up bad soon.



[video=youtube;dt9q7JItujs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt9q7JItujs[/video]


----------



## veeno (Oct 15, 2013)

When I walk out of a room in Silent Hill and the camera angles is fucked up so I can't see anything.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2013)

When I was a kid, I used to get super nervous whenever a game where the characters were at all fleshed out were able to be killed. For example, King's Quest and Maniac Mansion.

 I was terrified of those games. In King's Quest VI, it's actually possible to die pretty early on in the game. My cousin directed Alexander off a pier and killed him, and I was horrified by it and the narration describing it. I'd actually get this burning sensation in the back of my neck in situations like this, and I actually got so disturbed that I called off a sleepover over it.

With Maniac Mansion, I'd played (but never finished) the game before and never had anyone die before. By fooling around and filling the glass jar with pool water, then putting it in the microwave, I ended up killing Razor. I was horrified - And even moreso, the game lets you continue to control her and the message "I can't reach it..." appears when trying to interact with anything. It made me imagine that she'd been buried alive, or had become a zombie (and she was just a teenager and it was all my fault!).

I also owned an actual copy of Action 52. It actually gave me nightmares. I ended up giving it to my cousin (same one) because of it.

Even later on as a preteen, I used to be terrified of some parts of Grim Fandango because I was sure you could "die" in the game. Only years later would I realize that the game doesn't actually contain any player death scenes.

I'm not sure when games stopped scaring me. Nowadays I'm not fazed by anything. Though I do agree that stealth sections cause a bit of nervousness - In a good way.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 15, 2013)

When does a game make me nervous?

Every second of *Fatal Frame 2*.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh, one more thing. STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl with the STALKER Complete mod. Being trapped in a lightning storm in the middle of the night, having climbed up onto some scaffolding and watching the creepies roam below with deafening rain and pitch black save for lightning flashes... That's some code brown.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2013)

1) Low health, low lighting visibility, low ammunition.

2) Game segments requiring stealth, fuck that.

3) Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Enough said.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 16, 2013)

[yt]5ywmGaMBi9g[/yt]


----------



## Percy (Oct 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;dt9q7JItujs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt9q7JItujs[/video]


Easy :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 16, 2013)

When there's something out there that can kill me I know to exist, but don't know its whereabouts


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 16, 2013)

Dark Souls: Any time I'm carrying a lot of souls/ humanity. Especially if I'm in a platforming nightmare like Blighttown or Anor London.

Shoot 'em ups: Most bosses.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Oct 16, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid games on harder difficulties, sneaking makes me tense.
I love/hate the found sound, when we used to play and friends had it as a ringtone.. I wanted to murder them


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> When there's something out there that can kill me I know to exist, but don't know its whereabouts



RO makes me brick it when I'm getting shot at and can't see shit.

Bloody japaneses.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying to do runs on The Binding of Isaac without taking damage, getting to the boss room and finding the Mask of Infamy.
Finally getting past the intro on Through The Fire And Flames on Guitar Hero, strumming frantically for the next 6 minutes to make it to the end.
Seeing all of the air vents on the walls around you in Dead Space, knowing you'll soon have to fight an onslaught of necromorphs.

Amnesia.

Dark Souls.



Arshes Nei said:


> That Lady "encouraging" you in Super Hexagon.
> 
> *EXCELLENT!*



Those 15 seconds between pentagon and hexagon are always so tense.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Oct 17, 2013)

The moments in games were your about to die, and your seconds away from completing the set out objective, or a really good boss fight.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 17, 2013)

When I hear a girl on the mic.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> When I hear a girl on the mic.



Wha? Why would that make you nervous?


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 17, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Wha? Why would that make you nervous?


Girl gamer = Instant turn on.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Girl gamer = Instant turn on.



 

The above poster makes me nervous.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

I knew that was coming. rofl. 

Not looking forward to future responses.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Girl gamer = Instant turn on.



Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Girl gamer = Instant turn on.



...i need a moment to recover from my aneurism.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 17, 2013)

When does a game make me nervous? When it's late in the fourth quarter, and Romo is playing in a close game. Isn't it about time he plays better in the clutch?

Nothing saying it had to be about video games?


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> When does a game make me nervous? When it's late in the fourth quarter, and Romo is playing in a close game. Isn't it about time he plays better in the clutch?
> 
> Nothing saying it had to be about video games?



You know, besides the fact that the thread is in "Three Frags Left".


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 17, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> You know, besides the fact that the thread is in "Three Frags Left".



Alright, fine. If I'm playing Madden as the Cowboys, then I always think there is a very literal diabolus ex machina that will make sure that some catastrophe happens and I'll lose, just to make sure art imitates life.  And surprisingly, this has actually happened to me and some of my friends in matches and online play. It's like us Dallas fans can't get a break even in the virtual world.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Girl gamer = Instant turn on.



Are you twelve?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Are you twelve?



Sadly you're short 10 years...


----------



## Distorted (Oct 18, 2013)

Tonberries and Giant Cactuar

Knowing you can die randomly at any time is nerve wrecking.


----------



## DFiN72 (Oct 18, 2013)

Slender and most stealth games for the mere "oh crap, did they see me?" Tense moments usually followed by death XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

DFiN72 said:


> Slender



: /


----------



## DFiN72 (Oct 18, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> : /



I think I set a record for farthest mouse twitch/thrown when playing that game XD


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2013)

DFiN72 said:


> I think I set a record for farthest mouse twitch/thrown when playing that game XD



If you want jump-scares in a creepy environment, you'll probably want SCP.


----------



## DFiN72 (Oct 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> If you want jump-scares in a creepy environment, you'll probably want SCP.



I'll keep that in mind, thank you for the suggestion.  What platform is it for?


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 18, 2013)

Mahamaon
Mamudoon

If you've played Nocturne, you know exactly why.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 18, 2013)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory is some intense shit yo.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 18, 2013)

In classic side-scrollers, any point in the game where you're approaching/fighting the final boss. "End-game jitters" as I like to call it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 18, 2013)

When Gibby is rolling an IS-2 through a building and my KÃ¶enigstiger is reloading its main gun.
(Men of War: Assault Squad)


----------



## Jessicat (Oct 18, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Mahamaon
> Mamudoon
> 
> If you've played Nocturne, you know exactly why.


*â€‹BY MY SWORD AND CAPOTE*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2013)

Trying to perfect the timing of slides and jumps in Super Mario.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 18, 2013)

Jessicat said:


> *â€‹BY MY SWORD AND CAPOTE*



Matador is a cheating bastard! >:O


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 18, 2013)

Going extremely fast in a Sonic game and then you get hit and lose all that momentum.
You don't see the tears, BUT THEY'RE THERE.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Trying to perfect the timing of slides and jumps in Super Mario.



That game and Contra are very difficult, I've heard some people get into "the zone" where they simply cannot miss or be killed, only to play like first-timers the next time they turn it on. Weird!


----------



## Jessicat (Oct 21, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Matador is a cheating bastard! >:O


gotta get dem buffs


----------



## BRN (Oct 21, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> When I hear a girl on the mic.





Dire Newt said:


> Wha? Why would that make you nervous?



Dude, have you ever seen a female MOBA player? They're second only to Koreans. 

They always play to murder. T_T

Global nid-spear.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 21, 2013)

BRN said:


> Dude, have you ever seen a female MOBA player? They're second only to Koreans.



I duneven know what MOBA is!


----------

